# Topsoil for Renovation



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

I've inquired with a couple people privately about this and thought I would bring it to a bigger discussion in case there was anyone else out there that was wondering the same.

I'm renovating this fall and looking for what percentage material I should use for my topsoil. A place down the road from me can put together a custom blend of the following materials:

Peat
Wood fines
Black dirt
Sand
Manure

My goal is to have a mix that provides nutrients for the new grass to grow as well as providing a solid foundation that will not erode away right away, thus wasting all the time and energy of "leveling".

I have some areas on both sides of my house that need some serious leveling/grading as I'm dealing with ruts/dips that are 3+ inches deep.

The rest of the lawn is pretty flat for the most part with some unlevel dips (1 to 2 inches) sporadically all over the yard.

My original plan was 50% sand/50% black dirt, but I don't know if that's enough sand to keep it level. I was also planning on fallowing for 3 weeks after the topsoil was laid.

Any suggestions?


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

When I had my house graded I rented a dingo and removed 6in in the front. I didn't want the native soil in the front so had cover soil delivered. They had a bobcat come in for final grade and I went over it again with a hand rake. Used a dethatcher on some hard/compact areas and rolled it with a greensmower to flatten it out. It hasn't settled too much, I might sand some areas this fall.

Here's the cover soil test.


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

ABC123 said:


> When I had my house graded I rented a dingo and removed 6in in the front. I didn't want the native soil in the front so had cover soil delivered. They had a bobcat come in for final grade and I went over it again with a hand rake. Used a dethatcher on some hard/compact areas and rolled it with a greensmower to flatten it out. It hasn't settled too much, I might sand some areas this fall.
> 
> Here's the cover soil test.


I am thinking of ordering from Plaisted for my own renovation and wasn't sure which "dirt" to get. Judging from this, it looks like their Soil Cover is the way to go? I am looking to level. A jar test of my soil already is roughly the same composition of the Soil Cover based on your document in your post regarding sand-silt-clay. Much better than pulverized black dirt?


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

@ABC123 @Killsocket I just got off the phone with Plaisted and they said their soil cover is 50% sand/50% black dirt. Which I was thinking of doing. Also a pretty good price at $17 a yard. Delivery fee is $175 though.

I called Minnesota Mulch for a second opinion but they didn't answer. Will try again later.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I'd highly recommend it. Black dirt might be a little too muddy. I just sent soil to the lab today to see how it's doing.


----------

